
Why Kubernetes Will Disappear - dll
https://notbinary.co.uk/why-kubernetes-will-disappear/
======
streetcat1
So kubernetes will eat the clouds.

Kubenrentes is the only true cross cloud solution which will get customers out
of the high cloud vendor lock in.

What you are describing are the attributes of any micro service architecture,
which is more complex than monolith, however it has other advantages, and it
is becoming the defacto way to architect new applications.

The future that I see, is the future of complete automation. Once the
operating knowledge of the cloud services will become kubernetes operators,
there will be no need for cloud services (which are 20X more expensive than on
prem). I mean clouds would exist, but there will be not much different between
them.

